# Puppy pics..



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

My spoiled little dog.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice shots -- it is very effective to get on eye level for the pictures as you did.

Thanks.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> My spoiled little dog.


I bet spoiled is right!!! Funny how you can get so attached to pets. Our latest acquisition is a one eyed tom cat. I'm waiting for the hair to grow back on his face (another story) so I can get some shots of him.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Puppy Shots*

Sea Hunt, I have a great shot of the puppy I bought for my kids for Christmas, but I can't seem to post it. I get a message that it is too large. Did you have to resize these? Is that a difficult process?


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

To upload pictures where they will fit download Irfanview. Once you have it go to the file open in Irfanview and locate the picture to open it. Then once opened, go to image and select resize. Then in the resize window choose 640x480 and OK it. After that go to save as and save it on your desktop for easy access. Now go to post reply and manage attachments. Finally locate the picture on your desktop and upload it. Hopefully this is not too confusing and it is of some help. Let me know if you have any questions I'll be glad to assist.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*A Face Only a Mother Could Love*

This puppy is plenty spoiled too! My wife that really didn't want a doggie around the house is doin' most of the spoilin'. Go figur.

Thanks so much for the assist Sea Hunt.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

This is Dixie


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Kdubya, is Dixie a Lab? I really wanted a Lab, but I just don't have enough yard for one to play and be happy.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Seahunt it would really be a shame....*

if you didn't get the third shot enlarged. It's very sharp and really shows the personality of the pooch. I want to pick up the ball and throw it.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree with Rusty. I scrolled back up and looked at that third pic again. What personality! Just throw the ball!


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

heres my spoiled one, gizmo.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hers my pup. Now 19.5 weeks old


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*2cool*

KDubya, those pics melt my heart. I want another lab so so bad. Here are my two rotten spoiled worthless doggies. I love em too. lol

Z


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Slopoke

Yep, Dixie is a lab. I was skeptical of a large inside dog at first. She is four and a half months old now. I got her from my wife on my birthday. She sleeps in a large dog carrier at night with no problem. She whined for the first two or three nights. Fourth night the wife wanted her to sleep in bed with us, but she whizzed on the comforter. Needless to say, she was three months old then, so all was forgiven. She can stay crated, or in the laundry all day now without any accidents. 
All she needs is some runnin' around in the evening, and she is nice and calm for the evening with the family. If you dont let them run around, or walk them, they will bounce of the ceiling with energy.
Sorry to ramble. I would have no qualms about recommending a lab as an inside dog if you consider it.

Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I agree with Kelly. Labs can be good inside dogs.

Our lab stays outside during the day, but spends his evenings inside with us after his walks. Great dog even for being so young. He also gets along with our two Toy Poodles pretty good.

Also, If you have no dog training experience, I recommend spending the $100 PetSmart charges and take it to the puppy class that last 8 weeks. We just completed week 5 and there is a remarkable difference in my 4+ month old labs behavior and how he responds to us.


----------



## centexfisher (Sep 16, 2004)

Labs are wonderful inside dogs-except for that dang tail! It seems like labs always have a small body image, so they can be a little like a bull in a china shop sometimes. I lost my lab to coyotes last year. It's unbelievable how much I miss her...I have to stop now because I'm getting all depressed and stuff.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> if you didn't get the third shot enlarged. It's very sharp and really shows the personality of the pooch. I want to pick up the ball and throw it.


Oh trust me. I definitely throw that ball all the time for him. Every once in a while he decides to start sprinting around the house for no apparent reason with that ball in his mouth. It's pretty hilarious...


----------

